# ny 2coolers install receiver hitch?



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking for someone in katy or west side.


----------



## Boatflounder (Mar 12, 2007)

easy to do yourself, I put one in my old truck and my wofes old expediton as a one man show. if your vehicle can support it the holes are already there just get the right kit and its place and bolt.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Boatflounder said:


> easy to do yourself, I put one in my old truck and my wofes old expediton as a one man show. if your vehicle can support it the holes are already there just get the right kit and its place and bolt.


This ^^^


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a bad DIY project using the correct kit. Might need a buddy to help hold and grunt. Or a punch or small prybar to poke through bolthole on one side while starting bolt in other. Better to attract buddy with promise of some liquid refreshment after job done. (Unless he's one you have to keep "fueled" while in progress!)


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

www.etrailer.com is a good place for hitches and videos on how to install:cheers:


----------



## Gilligan3 (Jul 26, 2010)

*don't forget*

you may want to consider some locktite and/or checking bolts a few times after they've been jostled down the road a bit.

I heard tales of the hitches falling off, but mostly that was just one hitch outfit badmouthing another. Still....


----------



## JPerkster (Sep 3, 2010)

Depends what type of vehicle. Trucks are generally the easiest, but when you get up into cars, vans, and other vehicles that aren't made for a receiver then you have to drill.

So first off, what type of vehicle? I used to put 4-5 on a day back when I worked for uhaul 10 years ago.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

old thread.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Better to put on yourself and spend the money on fishing stuff.


----------

